# ** red creek off road & canal rd video**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres our latest ride video from RCOR and CANAL RD. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

Those 850's sound nasty! Would like to own one one day! Nice vid


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man can't believe I keep missing these rides. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Man can't believe I keep missing these rides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know man you gotta stop missing all these rides!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man I hope to ride with y'all one day. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Southern what exhaust u got on that popo. I'm looking at prolly getting one soon


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Southern what exhaust u got on that popo. I'm looking at prolly getting one soon
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


 Your welcome to ride with us anytime man and its a Full Big Gun EVO exhaust systems. I would either go with it or the Looney Tuned slip on. THey both sound great but the Big Gun is louder.


----------

